# Watch Boxes (manufacturers box)



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Does everyone else keep the boxes their watches come in, or do people throw them away?

If like me, you always keep the box, how much does a good quality box effect your decision to buy, or improve the experience of getting the watch and opening up that first time?

I have a slight obsession with a nice quality box, it does make me feel better about my purchase if it comes in something fancy and similarly it does make me a little negative when I've bought an otherwise nice watch and it comes in a cheapo cardboard box with a sponge cushion.

Is it just me? Am I a bit of a nob (actually you can skip that question, I've enough evidence in my past to cover that myself) is a nice box important to you (oh er)?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My boxes go into the loft and only reappear if I decide to sell a watch, they are a bit of a nuisance especially when they are "nice" because that usually equates to big


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Always keep the boxes assuming I have them. I don't buy new watches.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Like everything else watch related, get a bit out of hand..


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

JoT said:


> My boxes go into the loft and only reappear if I decide to sell a watch, they are a bit of a nuisance especially when they are "nice" because that usually equates to big


 I sold an Omega Speedmaster just because the box was obscene, it was the size of a suitcase!

Storage is a pain, mine are scattered all over the place. Currently three big cardboard boxes full plus a few spilling over in carrier bags 

I'm my own worst enemy though, sometimes I dig through ebay and buy more boxes just in case I buy a watch from the brand second hand and it's loose. That's a new level of commitment I feel. (Or should that read "I need to be committed"?)

I have recently purchased an ebel box, a mondaine box, a couple of vintage oris and Longines boxes... and no watches to put in them! Idiocy. Particularly because (as mentioned) a lot of normal people actually chuck the boxes away to just enjoy what's inside. :laugh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

kevkojak said:


> Particularly because (as mentioned) a lot of normal people actually chuck the boxes away to just enjoy what's inside. :laugh:


 Some of my purchases have been so bad I should have slung the watch and just enjoyed the box.

I'm sometimes like a toddler at Christmas getting more enjoyment from the wrapping paper.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Dont have that problem cos im not a collector, but if i were i reckon it could be quite a conundrum, basically they`re junk and dust collectors, but like other junk and dust collectors i might keep them....just in case. :biggrin:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Glad I'm not alone.

Managed down to a single drawer now


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Is there a different thought process for the cardboard boxes as opposed to the leather (faux or not), wooden and other methods for watch delivery/presentation?

Does cardboard get thrown out more than other materials?

asking for a friend


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I keep boxes and paperwork.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Always keep the boxes, as it helps values. Incorrectly, some people assume a watch is fake without a box and real with it.



kevkojak said:


> I sold an Omega Speedmaster just because the box was obscene, it was the size of a suitcase!


 Totally understand that - I sold one and the postage was ridiculous. IIRC the watch wasn't even transported in the suitcase, but in a separate box to keep it safe!

There are also the brands that spend more on packaging than the watch to help justify daft RRP's - 10 micron gold plated quartz watches in walnut cases with brass fittings.

The theatre of opening the box is a one time only thrill, so for me I would prefer cheaper watches and cheaper boxes.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

scottswatches said:


> Always keep the boxes, as it helps values. Incorrectly, some people assume a watch is fake without a box and real with it.
> 
> Totally understand that - I sold one and the postage was ridiculous. IIRC the watch wasn't even transported in the suitcase, but in a separate box to keep it safe!
> 
> ...


 I've never seen the appeal of those Dreyfus boxes that hold 4-5 watches being used by them when you buy a single watch.

I get that some might see it as gaining a box for a small collection but it seems overkill to me, even as a lover of a nice wooden box.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Igerswis said:


> Surely this depends very much on the watch and intention to keep or move it along at a later date?
> 
> Your more likely to keep the box of a higher end watch than a disposable one.
> 
> ...


 The way I drive, I probably should!


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Bonzodog said:


> I keep boxes and paperwork.


 Same here, I just think it's all part of the make of the watch. Also shows the watch is important to the owner. I'm like with my cars too. I keep the paperwork for all the work I carry out so that next owner knows how it's been looked after.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I keep boxes & paperwork, takes up a bit of room of you've a load of watches, but luckily have a loft to store them in.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

I don't have many watches and have only purchased and sold a handful but I keep everything. Not for everyone, but I've found over the years of buying and selling stuff that when I sell things at a later date, many people quite like receiving their 'second hand goods' in the original packaging. Not really an issue with small things like watches but with larger items it's really useful and much easier for posting!

I've recently sold some old hi fi (about 30 years old) and I still had all the original packaging in the attic - so much easier.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I keep them primarily as it influences the re-sale value if you decide to go another way in the future.

However I also find it adds to the overall purchase experience which is a big deal if you have a large or fluid collection.

They do take up a lot of room though and there's no elegant solution for that!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

antjrice said:


> I keep them primarily as it influences the re-sale value if you decide to go another way in the future.
> 
> However I also find it adds to the overall purchase experience which is a big deal if you have a large or fluid collection.
> 
> They do take up a lot of room though and there's no elegant solution for that!


 A big box is required, to keep all of the little boxes


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

OCD me. Won't buy a watch which does not come with the original box.

Can be taken to extremes though. I bought one of my better pieces second hand from a dealer on Bond Street (it came with the original box, of course). When I came to leave the shop they gave me the watch in a smart slip and recommended that I carry it in my innermost inside pocket. They then gave me the 5kg box in a very substantial bag to carry separately. The logic is obvious: if you get your bag snatched, you don't lose your watch. But I would have been almost as devastated to lose the box as the watch. :blush:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

yokel said:


> OCD me. Won't buy a watch which does not come with the original box.
> 
> Can be taken to extremes though. I bought one of my better pieces second hand from a dealer on Bond Street (it came with the original box, of course). When I came to leave the shop they gave me the watch in a smart slip and recommended that I carry it in my innermost inside pocket. They then gave me the 5kg box in a very substantial bag to carry separately. The logic is obvious: if you get your bag snatched, you don't lose your watch. But I would have been almost as devastated to lose the box as the watch. :blush:


 Haha, I'd have been the first person on record to have fought to the death to keep hold of a bag containing an empty box!


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

If you stole a moonwatch box, you're set for carry on luggage for a while....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Luxury watch box you say ?










No storage issues. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

yokel said:


> OCD me. Won't buy a watch which does not come with the original box.
> 
> Can be taken to extremes though. I bought one of my better pieces second hand from a dealer on Bond Street (it came with the original box, of course). When I came to leave the shop they gave me the watch in a smart slip and recommended that I carry it in my innermost inside pocket. They then gave me the 5kg box in a very substantial bag to carry separately. The logic is obvious: if you get your bag snatched, you don't lose your watch. But I would have been almost as devastated to lose the box as the watch. :blush:


 I had the same experience on new bond st, it seems to be a trend around that way. Clearly a deterrent required after some bad experiences.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Does everyone else keep the boxes their watches come in, or do people throw them away?
> 
> If like me, you always keep the box, how much does a good quality box effect your decision to buy, or improve the experience of getting the watch and opening up that first time?
> 
> ...


 Started a similar thread a few weeks ago... a good / special box certainly adds to the theatre of watch buying / ownership imho.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Started a similar thread a few weeks ago... a good / special box certainly adds to the theatre of watch buying / ownership imho.


 Apologies, only been here a week, and only noticed and started to use the search function yesterday :shothead:

Raymond Weil and Maurice Lacroix do a lovely box, I had a freelancer and a Pontus and when I let them go I was almost as sad to see the boxes go as I was the actual watches. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Apologies, only been here a week, and only noticed and started to use the search function yesterday :shothead:
> 
> Raymond Weil and Maurice Lacroix do a lovely box, I had a freelancer and a Pontus and when I let them go I was almost as sad to see the boxes go as I was the actual watches. :laughing2dw:


 Wasnt a dig, more agreement.

Dont own one (yet, railmaster on the wishlist) but omega seem to put some effort into their boxes. Mine live in a lovely jet black aivitas box* but a manufacturers box makes a big difference. Probably my nicest, but not that special for a £2.5I watch...



*

This but high gloss black https://www.aevitas-uk.co.uk/collections/watch-boxes/products/natural-walnut-wooden-watch-collectors-box-for-20-watches-by-aevitas


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

kevkojak said:


> I sold an Omega Speedmaster just because the box was obscene, it was the size of a suitcase!
> 
> Storage is a pain, mine are scattered all over the place. Currently three big cardboard boxes full plus a few spilling over in carrier bags
> 
> ...


 I don't suppose you have any Victorinox boxes without watches.

My OCD is giving me fits having bought a nice watch that I thought came boxed but didn't.

I'm actually trying to decide whether I should contact Victorinox on the off chance they'd sell a box or just selling the watch!

:swoon:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Bricey said:


> I don't suppose you have any Victorinox boxes without watches.
> 
> My OCD is giving me fits having bought a nice watch that I thought came boxed but didn't.
> 
> ...


 They would not "sell you a box", they would post one to you for nothing ... or completely ignore you ...


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I'll keep the box to hold any spare links, usually they get put under the bed. I shouldn't really because its hard to find 'that' box with 'that' link in it when you spend a few months eating too many pies.



Bricey said:


> I don't suppose you have any Victorinox boxes without watches.
> 
> My OCD is giving me fits having bought a nice watch that I thought came boxed but didn't.
> 
> ...


 All you need to do is buy another watch and you now have a box for it :crazy5vh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> They would not "sell you a box", they would post one to you for nothing ... or completely ignore you ...


 I'm expecting decent odds on the later.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Bricey said:


> I don't suppose you have any Victorinox boxes without watches.
> 
> My OCD is giving me fits having bought a nice watch that I thought came boxed but didn't.
> 
> ...


 Sadly not, only outer boxes, not the inner one that holds the watch (so pretty useless!)


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

kevkojak said:


> Sadly not, only outer boxes, not the inner one that holds the watch (so pretty useless!)


 Close but no lollipop


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bricey said:


> I don't suppose you have any Victorinox boxes without watches.
> 
> My OCD is giving me fits having bought a nice watch that I thought came boxed but didn't.
> 
> ...


 As per your later comment, I can see Victorinox telling you to sling your hook, but no harm in asking? - Plenty of box sets for sale on the bay, but only if you are in the US or OZ which doesn't help you in downtown Cambridgeshire? - There's a couple of Victorinox hard cases for sale in the UK though? - Would that help control your OCD?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes I do but there's literally to no reason for it other than perhaps a hint of pride. Because I almost never sell my watches I no longer want, I give them away. And I almost never include the boxes because it costs me extra in shipping.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I've kept all of mine. The Seiko are pretty basic, not a patch on the Orient. My recent Victorinox purchase came with an excellent box. Best by far though would be from my old oyster, very nice. I keep all the papers and spare links in each box.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Alpha550t said:


> I've kept all of mine. The Seiko are pretty basic, not a patch on the Orient. *My recent Victorinox purchase came with an excellent box. * Best by far though would be from my old oyster, very nice. I keep all the papers and spare links in each box.


 Oooohhh! You f#$&ing tease!!!!!

:laughing2dw:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

New(ish) mid and high-end, lack of box and papers will impact value, sometimes quite significantly. For certain brands, box & papers is an indicator of not being fake, but by no means a guarantee!

Age is a big driver too- older watches (even high end), it's less of an issue if box is missing (less expected for a 20+ year old watch).

My Rolex is a vintage (1978), but I'm lucky to have a full set, including recent service information.

My JLC is a 1990s and only has the box (with some damage)

My 1978 Seamaster chrono has nothing, and my SuperOcean has a box, but it's the wrong one and its broken.

Worst box: Vostok. Why bother??

Best box: Speedmaster X-33, made of spacesuit material, and not too big.










Honourable mention: the new eco-friendly CW boxes are really nice.










Common issues: Omeage red boxes falling to bits; Breitling bakelite cracking; Timefactors: denatured glue means the edging falls off; Tissot: the book??

Overall, I'd rather have the box than not, but it's not a deal killer, if the price is right!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

When I was buying more modern watches I had quite a lot of boxes and kept them all. Thankfully those are mostly gone now and I just have a couple of Casio boxes. Most of my old tat purchases come without a box, except the 1960s Modaine, which the seller proudly pictured in its large (and heavy) "Mondaine" box. Which, of course, more properly belongs to one of the modern Swiss Railways souvenir trinkets. :biggrin:


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Craftycockney said:


> I had the same experience on new bond st, it seems to be a trend around that way. Clearly a deterrent required after some bad experiences.


 Same with me. I bought a stainless and gold rolex gmt2 on bond street. I stuck the watch in the inside pocket of my coat and the box and paperwork in a waitrose carrier bag. I expect the muggers know what we do.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

The only thing I've bought on bond street was a hotel.


----------



## Jason312 (Jun 28, 2021)

I have a Dreyfuss & Co series 1953 men's chronograph so I got the large box. I would have preferred to have a small wooden box just for the Dreyfuss watch but as it is, I do use the watch box for some other watches as well as the Dreyfuss watch. I have a Seiko 5 men's steel divers watch but if I use one of the cushions in the Dreyfuss box for that watch, the watch when closed is a tight fit around the cushion, is this going to damage the steel strap and pins?


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

I wouldn't have thought a steel strap and pins could be damaged by the pressure of a cushion. Bracelets tend to be damaged most by being worn loose and not being cleaned so abrasive particles wear away the steel.


----------



## Jason312 (Jun 28, 2021)

Duncan U, thanks for the information regarding my Seiko 5 men's steel bracelet divers watch. I would rather keep it in one of the compartments in the Dreyfuss watch box as the Seiko box is a bit small for the soft pillow that the watch came with. If putting the watch over one the cushions isn't likely to cause damage to the strap then I will keep it there when I'm not wearing it. The watch strap was adjusted in the jewellers so when the watch is on my wrist it's not really loose and it's not too tight either.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

I appreciate good packaging but more due to quality stationary than the box.

In fact, I'd rather a watch come in a nicely designed bit of caedboard than a big generic wooden box with the logo on it. It all ends up in the attic regardless so something less bulky and resource intensive is a plus for me.

The anOrdain came in a nice leather travel case which is useful but only the first time. The best bit was the handwritten note and inhouae magazine.


----------

